
A cure for cancer? Israeli scientists say they think they found one - takee
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939
======
masonic
Already posted 3 times today.

Original:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19021632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19021632)

------
takee
This could be 'the' groundbreaking medical discovery of our century, if proven
to work. I think I read some stats recently about how most people in the near
future will not die of sudden conditions like heart failure etc but rather die
due to slow killers like cancer (I will try to corroborate the reference here
if I find it) and this may have a huge impact on humanity.

